# Synchroniser contact gmail avec Contacts Mac OS



## Herogei (18 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous , 


désolé de recréer ce topic j'ai rien trouver dans la recherche ou alors je m'y suis mal pris.
Excusez moi encore.

En fait j'aurais aimé savoir si cela était possible de synchroniser mes contacts gmail avec ceux ( contacts ) de mon MBP.

J'ai reussi à synchroniser calendrier et mails mais il ne veut pas faire les contacts .


Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je vous remercie d'avance !!!



P.S : existe t-il une partie tutoriels sur ce forum qui regrouperait ce genre de soucis basique ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2013)

gmail c'est de l'internet donc ce genre de chose est plutot section internet


et d'ailleurs dans le phrasé google , les contacts ne sont pas une partie de gmail!
 mais une chose à part ( google contacts)

il y a pas mal de methodes
(et ca depend aussi de la facon de gerer les contacts Mac (avec sans icloud)

une des methodes efficaces est de passer par  l'exterieur , c'est à dire un site specialisé  gestion es contacts ( y en a plein) et c'est ce site qui s'occupe d'harmoniser tout ou partie de  carnets divers( nuages , telephones , mac pécé , emails , tablettes divers etc)


----------



## Herogei (18 Juin 2013)

D'accord merci à toi.

Mais pourrais tu détailler un petit peu plus , désolé je débute sur mac et sur ce forum.
Excuse moi encore pour mes lacunes.

Mais super sympa à toi d'avoir répondu aussi vite !!


----------



## RobertoP (18 Juin 2013)

Bonjour

Pour ma part je viens de le faire depuis le mac vers Google contacts et j'ai simplement été dans contacts du mac et dans la partie préférence sous compte sur mon Mac il devrait normalement y avoir une case à cocher avec la mention synchroniser avec google et il te demande simplement le l'adresse email et le mdp.

Il est vrai que j'ai eu quelques soucis car sur les contacts de ggogle lorsque j'ai voulu créer les même groupe que mon carnet de contact il m'a dupliquer les contacts mais en éliminant simplement sur le compte de google ceux qui ne me convenait pas tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Voilà


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2013)

je signale en passant que google contacts ( qui  n'est pas ce que google a fait de mieux) a deux interfaces , l'actuelle et l'ancienne si on prefère
https://www.google.com/contacts_v1


----------



## Herogei (18 Juin 2013)

Merci à vous je  vais tenter de le faire en exportant via le dernier lien .

Je vous tiens au courant.

Encore merci pour votre aide c'est super gentil à vous tous !!


----------



## Herogei (19 Juin 2013)

C'est bon j'ai réussi , merci à vous tous pour votre aide et vos réponses rapides !! 

Vraiment trop fort ce forum !!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2013)

t'as fait comment finalement?
facon usuelle pointée par RobertoP
ou d'autres méthodes?

-et une fois répondu
penser à ca
Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------



## Herogei (16 Juillet 2013)

En fait j'ai suivi un conseil sur google aide qui dit d'exporter au format apple.
Et tout d'un coup mon application contacts s'est mis à jour tout seule en detectant le fichier .
Et hop tous mes contacts sont sur mon mac book pro.

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé


----------

